# Replace string or replace bow?



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I have an older Martin Cougar Magnum single cam bow that I hunt deer and shoot a winter target league with. My local bow shop recommends that I replace the string. They quoted $120 and 7-10 days for the replacement, including adding a nock, loop, and squiggly rubber silencers to the new string like I have on my existing string.
Is this a reasonable price and lead time for a replacement string installed with nock, loop, and silencers?
The other way to get a new string would be to get a new bow. My Martin was priced mid-range back in the day, between $200 and $300 on sale at Van's in Whitmore Lake as I recall. Any idea what a decent mid-range bow would cost now? I would move my two-prong rest and 5 pin sight to the new bow and continue to use my old wrist strap & trigger style release to save some initial cost. 
I pull about 52# and my bow has a 28" draw per the sticker on it.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

No offense but you’re starting way too late in the year to be dealing with this. I would suggest a new bow and accessories.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

So, moving the TM hunter rest and old sight to the "new" bow is a waste, might as well just replace the string and cable and shoot the old one. New ready to hunt (still needs tuning and setup) are $400-500+ if you can find anything right now. Advancements in bow tech, even entry level, far exceed the old Martin one cam. If the Martin is sound and just needs new threads go that route. Bow can then be used as backup if disaster strikes. New bow will probably require new arrows as well. $120 is cheap for the string and cable if the cable is included..needs to be. Add $30 or so to the price for cable if not included, labor won't change, still inline. Gets you through this season then gives you time to plan.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

You can buy bow packages for under. $400 that will out perform your old bow.
For example Dick's has a Bear Rant package on sale right now for $299.98
<----<<<


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Price isn't bad for the string replacement. Little late in the season to get a new string, but if the bow shoots well and you like it, I would get the work done. I am in the camp of fix vs replacement if it works well for you. You might like how modern bow shoot which may sway you to a new one.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I agree that it is an awkward time in the season to replace a string. The serving broke a few days ago. The shop that repaired the serving recommends a new string. The bow, rest and sight shoot fine. I'll use it with the re-served string to get through the early season and then get the string replaced.


----------

